# play it out



## cfu507

הי, האם play it out זה כמו הסלנג בעברית "ללכת עם זה עד הסוף"...
אני אתן דוגמה בעברית:
-        השנה בפורים אני מתחפשת לזמרת אופרה, אפילו לקחתי שיעורים בפיתוח קול
-        וואוו, הלכת עם זה עד הסוף...​


----------



## Mjolnir

No, it's not.

In your example I'd probably say "wow, you really went all out".

"Play it out" has several meanings, mostly negative. You can see them here.


----------



## cfu507

Hi Mjolnir, I saw all these explanations and I couldn't see how they fit to what I read. Here is my context:

Person 1: It's self-serving to say it. I want to stay low key.
Person 2: Wrong, play it out and inspire people.

So what does _play out_ mean here?


----------



## Mjolnir

Play to a finish or perform to the end.

Your context isn't really helping because I don't know what they're talking about, but I guess that person 2 is telling person 1 to continue what he's doing, to play it to a finish.


----------



## cfu507

Person 2 is writing a speec for person 1. 
Person 1 didn't like one word in that speach and wanted to chang it, but Person 2 thought that Person 1 was wrong.
Look here from line 26.


----------



## Mjolnir

Oh, so yeah, it makes sense.

2 is telling 1 to play it out (read the whole speech even though he wants to change it). You can see that "play out" is negative here - just do it, get on with it even though you don't like it.


----------



## cfu507

Why do you call it negative? because it is against what person 1 wants?


----------



## Mjolnir

כן, יש לזה משמעות שלילית כאן.

בהודעה קודמת כתבתי שלביטוי יש בדרך כלל משמעות שלילית, ולכן ציינתי את זה כאן.

"אני לא אוהב את הנאום הזה"
"צא לשם וקרא אותו בכל מקרה"

סתם דוגמה.​


----------



## Gadyc

I don't know the expression but maybe it is more like our "לך על זה".


----------



## Mjolnir

Gadyc said:


> I don't know the expression but maybe it is more like our "לך על זה".



לפעמים. בדוגמה הנ"ל היית יכול להשתמש ב"לך על זה", אבל במקרים אחרים זה עלול לא להתאים.

בנוסף, ל"לך על זה" יש משמעות חיובית לרוב. לכן אם בדוגמה הנ"ל היית משתמש ב"לך על זה", המשפט היה מקבל משמעות חיובית של "תנסה את זה, אין לך מה להפסיד", לעומת המשפט המקורי שמשמעותו יותר לכיוון "תעשה את זה עד הסוף, אפילו אם אתה לא אוהב את זה".

ההבדל די קטן, אבל קיים ​


----------



## david314

Given the context, I would opt for: *ללכת עם זה עד הסוף*

-I generally translate *לך על זה*, colloquially, as: *Go for it!*

Our expression is often written as: *to play something out to the very end *


----------



## cfu507

david314 said:


> Given the context, I would opt for: *ללכת עם זה עד הסוף*
> 
> -I generally translate *לך על זה*, colloquially, as: *Go for it!*
> 
> Our expression is often written as: *to play something out to the very end *


 
Hi David, is your answer based on the link I gave on post #5? I want to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## david314

My response was based upon your limited explanation in post #3, as well as my general understanding of our phrase. I tried to take a look at your link, but my computer alerted me to spyware/malware so I immediately exited that site.


----------



## cfu507

david314 said:


> My response was based upon your limited explanation in post #3, as well as my general understanding of our phrase. I tried to take a look at your link, but my computer alerted me to spyware/malware so I immediately exited that site.


 
OK, it is quite the same like in the link. Thanks for telling me that it was not the full expression.


----------

